# Neues Gratis-T-Shirt 'Zensursula' abstauben und nur Versand bezahlen



## PCGH-Redaktion (24. April 2009)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Neues Gratis-T-Shirt 'Zensursula' abstauben und nur Versand bezahlen gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Neues Gratis-T-Shirt 'Zensursula' abstauben und nur Versand bezahlen


----------



## Citynomad (24. April 2009)

Das Shirt spricht mir doch aus der Seele. in diesem Sinne:

Games don't kill! Guns kill!


----------



## sYntaX (24. April 2009)

lol "Zensursula" geiler Name! 

Aufjedenfall wieder eine super Aktion von 3DSupply. Habe mir vor kurzem auch das kostenlose "Ich wähle keine Spielekiller" T-Shirt geholt.


----------



## heisenberger (24. April 2009)

find die aktion gut


----------



## Mosla (24. April 2009)

Klasse!!!! Das werd ich mir gleich mal ordern. Da wird der Sommer perfekt!


----------



## Tobi41090 (24. April 2009)

warum machen die so scheiß Aktionen. Das T-Shirt ist eben nicht kostenlos. Wenn ich mir bedenke, dass der Versand 6,90€ kostet aber es am Ende nur mit 1,45€ franktiert ist, dann muss ich mich schon fragen, ob das T-Shirt noch kostenlos ist oder nicht.


----------



## locojens (24. April 2009)

Tobi41090 schrieb:


> warum machen die so scheiß Aktionen. Das T-Shirt ist eben nicht kostenlos. Wenn ich mir bedenke, dass der Versand 6,90€ kostet aber es am Ende nur mit 1,45€ franktiert ist, dann muss ich mich schon fragen, ob das T-Shirt noch kostenlos ist oder nicht.



Ja aber solche Geschichten kennen wir doch mittlerweile überall, siehe alleine E-Strand!
Alles für lau .... ! Wer es glaubt.


----------



## BxBender (24. April 2009)

Tobi41090 schrieb:


> warum machen die so scheiß Aktionen. Das T-Shirt ist eben nicht kostenlos. Wenn ich mir bedenke, dass der Versand 6,90€ kostet aber es am Ende nur mit 1,45€ franktiert ist, dann muss ich mich schon fragen, ob das T-Shirt noch kostenlos ist oder nicht.


 
Laberkopp.

Mindermengen kosten meistens Aufschlag beim Versand/der Bearbeitung.
Das Shirt ist und bleibt quasi kostenlos.
Kauf ein Teil für 10 Euro, dann haste 2,50 Versand, weil du dann ja über dem Mindestbestellwert liegst.

Ich finde die Aktionen super. Weiter so!


----------



## DaStash (24. April 2009)

Anstatt mal thematisch mehr auf das brisante Thema einzugehen macht ihr Kohle daraus. 

MfG


----------



## inso (24. April 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Anstatt mal thematisch mehr auf das brisante Thema einzugehen macht ihr Kohle daraus.
> 
> MfG



ja genau... moment, nein-.- 


wer macht genau Kohle wenn man nur den Versand zahlen muss?


----------



## IDontLoveYou (24. April 2009)

7 Euro Versand für ein T-Shirt? Bei meiner letzten Bestellung habe ich 3,20€ bezahlt. Gratis-T-Shirt, verstehe.


----------



## DaStash (24. April 2009)

inso schrieb:


> ja genau... moment, nein-.-
> 
> 
> wer macht genau Kohle wenn man nur den Versand zahlen muss?


Der Versand ist für den Inhalt deutlich zu teuer, ergo wird damit auch Geld verdient. Merke Dir, niemand wird Dir etwas  freiwillig schenken. 

MfG


----------



## seiLaut (24. April 2009)

IDontLoveYou schrieb:


> 7 Euro Versand für ein T-Shirt? Bei meiner letzten Bestellung habe ich 3,20€ bezahlt. Gratis-T-Shirt, verstehe.


Was heißt Verarsche? Man kann etwas verschenken und an Bedingungen knüpfen. Völlig legitim.


----------



## DaStash (24. April 2009)

seiLaut schrieb:


> Was heißt Verarsche? Man kann etwas verschenken und an Bedingungen knüpfen. Völlig legitim.


PCGH sollte lieber das Thema mehr zur Sprache bringen als damit Geld zu verdienen, dass wäre mal ne Leistung...

p.s.: Wer schreibt etwas von verarsche?

MfG


----------



## Battlefish (24. April 2009)

Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt nicht ganz was die Aufregung soll...
Also wenn ich in nen Laden um die Ecke gehe bekomm ich selten ein T-Shirt für 6,90€ oder weniger.

OK, das Shirt ist vielleicht nicht umsonst aber dennoch günstig und der Aufdruck ist das Geld allemal wert .


----------



## snoooc (24. April 2009)

Aber dennoch ist das* T-Shirt* umsonst, Normal Kostet es ja, wat weiß ich, 10€+6,90€ Versand. Also kriegst du das* T-Shirt* um sonst, nicht den Versand, und das wurde auch nie behauptet.


----------



## MomentInTime (24. April 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> PCGH sollte lieber das Thema mehr zur Sprache bringen als damit Geld zu verdienen, dass wäre mal ne Leistung...
> 
> p.s.: Wer schreibt etwas von verarsche?
> 
> MfG



Jetzt troll' mal nicht so rum. Der zu zahlende Betrag deckt einzig und allein die Versandkosten ab, mehr nicht.

Ansonsten: Ja, super Aktion !


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (24. April 2009)

Um das klar zu stellen: Wir (PCGH) verdienen *am 0-Euro-T-Shirt* oder am Versand keinen einzigen Cent.


----------



## DaStash (24. April 2009)

IronheadHaynes schrieb:


> Jetzt troll' mal nicht so rum. Der zu zahlende Betrag deckt einzig und allein die Versandkosten ab, mehr nicht.
> 
> Ansonsten: Ja, super Aktion !


Erstens:
Mir geht es nicht darum wieviel es kostet, sondern das sich PCGH lieber thematisch damit auseinander setzen sollte.

Zweitens:
Sind das nicht nur die Versandkosten. Du kannst ja gerne mal nachschauen was ein normaler Versand bei der Größe und dem gewicht kostet, dann wirst du sehn das damit sehr wohl Geld verdient wird.

Drittens:
Hör auf mir Trollen zu unterstellen, wenn du nicht mal liest, was ich überhaupt geschrieben habe. 

*@PCGH_Daniel_W*


> Um das klar zu stellen: Wir (PCGH) verdienen *am 0-Euro-T-Shirt* oder am Versand keinen einzigen Cent.


Das sicherlich nicht, habe ich auch nie geschrieben. Aber ihr bekommt für die Anzeige Geld.

Ich fänds halt besser wenn ihr das Thema an sich mehr behandeln würdet.

MfG


----------



## FES (24. April 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Erstens:
> Mir geht es nicht darum wieviel es kostet, sondern das sich PCGH lieber thematisch damit auseinander setzen sollte.
> 
> Zweitens:
> ...



Also allein von den Aktionen von Zensurula gibt es > 20 Artikel hier auf PCGH, zum Thema Killerspiele >>100 etc.....aber ers mal meckern.


----------



## Schoschi (24. April 2009)

@DaStash: Mein Gott, reg' dich dochmal nicht so auf, auch wenn alles stimmen würde, was du sagst, dann zwingt dich keiner das Shirt zu kaufen  
btw: Wo gibt's denn sonst noch T-shirts, für die du insgesamt 7€ ausgibst?! Wenn dir das nicht passt, dass PCGH (falls es so ist) für die Anzeige einen kleinen Beitrag bekommt, dann würde ich sagen, dass das OK ist, dafür, dass man (in)direkt die Politik kritisiert  Und ich denke, dass das PCGH-Team eindeutig gegen Zensur etc. ist!

Btt: 
Find' das Motiv ja schon geil  Denke mal, das werde ich mir holen. Der Titel ist einfach genial 
 Bin auch total gegen den Mist, den die Politiker hier im Superwahljahr anstellen, nur um die zu gewinnen, die eben nicht wissen, dass es sich einfach nur um Zensur handelt. Und wie schon gesagt, ich finde es gut, dass PCGH solche Aktionen unterstützt


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (24. April 2009)

Nein für die Anzeige/News bekommen wir auch kein Geld. Sollte jemand ein PCGH-Shirt mitbestellen, verdienen wir daran - das war's aber auch schon.


----------



## DaStash (24. April 2009)

Schoschi schrieb:


> @DaStash: Mein Gott, reg' dich dochmal nicht so auf, auch wenn alles stimmen würde, was du sagst, dann zwingt dich keiner das Shirt zu kaufen
> btw: Wo gibt's denn sonst noch T-shirts, für die du insgesamt 7€ ausgibst?! Wenn dir das nicht passt, dass PCGH (falls es so ist) für die Anzeige einen kleinen Beitrag bekommt, dann würde ich sagen, dass das OK ist, dafür, dass man (in)direkt die Politik kritisiert  Und ich denke, dass das PCGH-Team eindeutig gegen Zensur etc. ist!


Sag mal, hast du nicht gelesen was ich geschrieben habe???

*Mir geht es nicht um das Geld!!!*
sondern
*Darum das solch eine kommerzielle Aktion thematisiert wird und das eigentliche so wichtige Thema nicht!*

Leute, lest doch ersteinmal was ich schreibe, bevor ihr irgendwas daherschreibt^^

MfG


----------



## Primer (24. April 2009)

*Internet-Sperren - Fünf Provider starten den Kampf gegen Kinderpornografie*


	 	 	 10 Tage her, dazu 88 Forenbeiträge. Wenn du die Suche mal bitte bemühen würdest is das in kürzester Zeit recherchiert. Gut es ist bloß ein Newsbeitrag, eine Kolumne,etc. würde solchen Themen auf der Seite hier sicher auch gut stehen, aber man kann nicht alles haben. Außerdem wird meist auch auf externe Quellen verwiesen, da kann man auch viel nachlesen und hier im Forum zur Ansprache Bringen.

@Shirt:
Wie immer passende T-shirts, und ob die am Versand nun was Verdienen oder nicht ist doch Hufe, das Shirts ises alle mal wert.
Fehlt nur noch die Paranoia auf Rädern^^

mfg Primer


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. April 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Sag mal, hast du nicht gelesen was ich geschrieben habe???
> 
> *Mir geht es nicht um das Geld!!!*
> sondern
> ...



Was hättest du denn gerne thematisiert?
Eine News zu den Aktionen von Zensursula hatten wir, es gibt auch Threads, die sich weiter mit den Details und Möglichkeiten auseinandersetzen.

Aber was soll man daraus für News machen?
"Letzte Woche beschlossene Gesetze (wir berichteten) könnten weiterhin missbraucht werden (wir berichteten) und werden deswegen kritisiert (wir berichteten)"?
Sobald sich was neues ereignet, bringen wir das gerne. Aber es ereignet sich nichts. Es gibt nur viele (durchaus berechtigte) Mutmaßungen, was sich ereignen könnte - aber gegen solche "Informationen" sind Berichte des Inquierers zum GT400 ja harte Fakten. Was darüber zu schreiben wäre Populismus, nicht Journalismus.
PCGH ist aber keine Partei, sondern ein Magazin


----------



## heisenberger (24. April 2009)

also indem auf das t-shirt hingewiesen wird, wird doch auch wieder auf´s thema aufmerksam gemacht. und mal ganz erhlich wo bekommt man ein t-shit für 7€ mit versand?


----------



## killbot3000 (24. April 2009)

> Zitat von *DaStash*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was hättest du denn gerne thematisiert?
> Eine News zu den Aktionen von Zensursula hatten wir, es gibt auch Threads, die sich weiter mit den Details und Möglichkeiten auseinandersetzen.
> [...]
> PCGH ist aber keine Partei, sondern ein Magazin




Naja, um fair zu bleiben: er hat ja nicht unrecht. Der Populismus geht hier nunmal in beide Richtungen: die liebe Frau von der Leien macht es auf politischer Ebene, und 3D Supply auf der PCGH-Plattform - und bei genauer Betrachtung geht es beiden schlicht um einen Gewinn - einen politischen und einen finanziellen. Niemand macht etwas ohne etwas dafür zu bekommen, oder?

Der Einwand, dass damit Geld verdient wird, ist in sofern berechtigt, als daß sich 3D-Supply (und auch PCGH) hier als selbstlos darstellt und das ist eben nicht der Fall. 

Wenn man vom Politiker Ernsthaftigkeit und Ehrlichkeit verlangt, kann man das auch vom Kritiker verlangen - mit gleichem Maß zu messen - alles andere ist (sorry) verlogener Bullshit.

(Trotzdem ist das Shirt cool!)


----------



## DaStash (25. April 2009)

killbot3000 schrieb:


> Naja, um fair zu bleiben: er hat ja nicht unrecht. Der Populismus geht hier nunmal in beide Richtungen: die liebe Frau von der Leien macht es auf politischer Ebene, und 3D Supply auf der PCGH-Plattform - und bei genauer Betrachtung geht es beiden schlicht um einen Gewinn - einen politischen und einen finanziellen. Niemand macht etwas ohne etwas dafür zu bekommen, oder?
> 
> Der Einwand, dass damit Geld verdient wird, ist in sofern berechtigt, als daß sich 3D-Supply (und auch PCGH) hier als selbstlos darstellt und das ist eben nicht der Fall.
> 
> ...


Bist du Schweizer?? 

@Ruyven
Ich fände es halt besser wenn man das hier mehr thematisiert, da es sich ja auch thematisch in das pcgh Portfolio eingliedert. Und Gerüchte zu veröffentlichen finde ich persönlich nicht schlimm, wenn man dadurch eine durchaus sinnvolle Debatte anstößt. 

MfG


----------



## killbot3000 (25. April 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Bist du Schweizer??



Nicht dass ich wüste, wieso?


----------



## winnigorny1 (27. April 2009)

Um kurz mal was zu Versandkosten zu sagen, liebe Leute:

Ich bin  Hersteller von Bumerangs und Internet-Versender und habe daher meine Erfahrungen mit Versandkosten. - Eben weil ich auch Dipl. Kaufmann bin und ich sage euch:

Das geht voll in Ordnung mit den 6,95 Euronen!

Was regt ihr euch auf über 6,95 € Versandkosten auf, wenn nur 1,45 € an Porto drauf kleben??? Versandkosten bestehen blöder Weise nicht nur aus dem Porto.

- Da entsehen Büro- und Verwaltungskosten (Bestelleingang/annahme, Lieferschein schreiben - eben Personal-, Material- u. Energiekosten).

- Da wird die Arbeitsleistung des Verpackens nötig (nochmal Personsalkosten und   Verpackungsmaterialkosten tja, Energiekosten eben auch).

- Dann muß das ganze auch noch zur Post gebracht werden (Transport- , Energie- und nochmals Personalkosten).

Ja, ja, es ist schon schwierig an alles zu denken und alle Kosten zu erfassen. - Das ist auch ein Grund, warum so viele Existenzgründer pleite gehen. - Sie hatten auch keinen Schimmer davon, dass Versandkosten sich nicht in Portokosten erschöpfen.....

.... Wenn man kein Kaufmann ist und keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die Fresse halten....


----------



## neuroheaven (27. April 2009)

winnigorny1 schrieb:


> Um kurz mal was zu Versandkosten zu sagen, liebe Leute:
> 
> Ich bin Hersteller von Bumerangs und Internet-Versender und habe daher meine Erfahrungen mit Versandkosten. - Eben weil ich auch Dipl. Kaufmann bin und ich sage euch:
> 
> ...


 
du bist mein man. aber das weiß man alles auch ohne n kaufmann zu sein. also....gähn!


----------



## DaStash (27. April 2009)

killbot3000 schrieb:


> Nicht dass ich wüste, wieso?


Weil dein Beitrag so schön diplomatisch war, deshalb. 

MfG


----------



## .Mac (11. Mai 2009)

Ist gekauft, zeigt Flagge und kauft dieses Shirt.


----------



## locojens (11. Mai 2009)

winnigorny1 schrieb:


> Um kurz mal was zu Versandkosten zu sagen, liebe Leute:
> 
> Ich bin  Hersteller von Bumerangs und Internet-Versender und habe daher meine Erfahrungen mit Versandkosten. - Eben weil ich auch Dipl. Kaufmann bin und ich sage euch:
> 
> ...



Na wenn das halt so ist (ich bin kein Kaufmann, mein Name ist Witschel) bezahle ich gerne für ein gratis Angebot 100€ damit die armen Leute in der Firma die das anbietet wenigstens ihr geld verdienen (und dann natürlich noch die armen profitgeilen Aktionäre, die ja die ärmsten Schweine sind...)!



PS: Sorry bei dem Beitrag kann ich leider nicht die Fresse halten (und ja "Geiz ist nicht GEIL")!


----------



## seeker (11. Mai 2009)

Wer etwas gegen eine Entwicklung zum Überwachungsstaat unternehmen möchte statt nur in Foren rumzuheulen kann sich hier schlau machen und entscheiden, ob er dies unterstützen möchte oder nicht:

Piratenpartei Landesverband Nordrhein-Westfalen - Landesverband Nordrhein-Westfalen ? Piratenwiki

Ich zumindest habs schon unterschrieben abgeschickt 

Beste Grüße, Phil


----------



## locojens (11. Mai 2009)

seeker schrieb:


> Wer etwas gegen eine Entwicklung zum Überwachungsstaat unternehmen möchte statt nur in Foren rumzuheulen kann sich hier schlau machen und entscheiden, ob er dies unterstützen möchte oder nicht:
> 
> Piratenpartei Landesverband Nordrhein-Westfalen - Landesverband Nordrhein-Westfalen ? Piratenwiki
> 
> ...



Ja und wenn die dann "an der Macht" sind ändert sich auch nichts weil ...
Marktwirtschaft wird auch von den den Idioten nicht abgeschafft. (Bestes Beispiel die so genannten "Grünen"! Was ist von deren Grundsätzen heute noch vorhanden .........  GENAU NICHTS! ALSO  !


----------



## seeker (11. Mai 2009)

locojens schrieb:


> Ja und wenn die dann "an der Macht" sind ändert sich auch nichts weil ...
> Marktwirtschaft wird auch von den den Idioten nicht abgeschafft. (Bestes Beispiel die so genannten "Grünen"! Was ist von deren Grundsätzen heute noch vorhanden .........  GENAU NICHTS! ALSO  !



Genau, und weil von den Grundsätzen der Grünen angeblich nichts mehr übrig ist, macht es keinen Sinn wen anderes zu wählen. Dein anderer "Grund" war, dass sich eh nichts ändert, wenn die "an der Macht sind" ... sehr interessant und fundiert


----------



## heisenberger (11. Mai 2009)

ne andere farbe für´s shirt wäre nicht schlecht


----------



## Tom3004 (11. Mai 2009)

Ich will ja jetzt hier nichts anzweifeln, aber man so kann man auch gut Sachen verkaufen. 
Ich verkauf auch eine Playstation 3 demnächst für 0 € nur das Porto kostet 399€ xD

 Lol


----------



## Jami (25. Juni 2009)

Ich hjab immernoch nen Ohrwurm 
ZENSIZENSA! ZENSURSULA!


----------



## Reigenspieler (25. Juni 2009)

Mit diesen 7€ machen die bestimmt kein Gewinn, wenn man bedenkt, dass z. B. das T-Shirt von den Piraten normal um die 12€ kostet.
Das ist einfaches Marketing. Es wird damit gerechnet, dass wer einmal dort etwas kauft, dies auch in Zukunft macht  . Oder der Optimalfall, dass die Meisten frei nach dem Moto "Wenn scho, denn scho" handeln und sich einen zweiten Artikel kaufen.


----------



## CheGuarana (25. Juni 2009)

Ich bestelle mir das Piraten Modell


----------



## Xantaros (26. Juni 2009)

hab mir das mit der piraten partei bestellt. das mit ursula .... na ja , die will ich net auf der brust haben


----------

